# Hotel, Condo or Villa



## kalpattaya (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I am making some small research for myself. 

When you are on holiday in Thailand, where do you prefer to stay?

As expats we usually know where to go and where can get the best price.

So do you prefer Condo, Hotel or Private Villa?

What budget per day you usually spend?

Thanks to everybody!

Cheers

Kal


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

For holiday i prefer only hotel and only good one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

I would mostly choose a condo over a hotel room, but it's all down to budget in the end, and depends on length of stay as well. If it's a long stay then I get more of a feeling of being 'at home' in a condo, and I prefer the extra privacy.

I'm not one for sun loungers by the hotel pool.

Cost? For a month's stay I would be looking for around 8-12K baht for a clean, small condo, if on my own. But that's because I know what I can get if I look hard enough.


----------



## REECE (Nov 5, 2009)

Good evening,when we are in Bangkok we stay in serviced apartments. Ascott The Residence on Sathorn Road


----------



## Mindaugas (Jul 27, 2009)

REECE said:


> Good evening,when we are in Bangkok we stay in serviced apartments. Ascott The Residence on Sathorn Road


For super high price


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

I stay mostly at Dusit (Bkk) and Hilton (HH).
IF I take a holiday,I like to be pampered.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

Last time in Bkk, we stayed at Banyan Tree. Was 10k baht/night. Usually we stay for between 500-1000 baht though.

EDIT: Btw, picture from the bar/resturant at the top of Banyan Tree. Nice, romantic atmosphere!


----------

